# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  National Credit Act in Afrikaans

## Eugene

For those Afrikaans speaking blokes out there - the National Credit Act is now available in Afrikaans for download from the following links:

The Act: http://www.compuscan.co.za/docs/NASIONALE%20KREDIETWET%20-%20WET%2034%20VAN%202005.pdf

The Regulations: http://www.compuscan.co.za/docs/NASIONALE%20KREDIETWET%20REGULASIES%20-%20AFRIKAANS.pdf

----------


## leuce

> For those Afrikaans speaking blokes out there - the National Credit Act is now available in Afrikaans for download from the following links...


I hate to be a wet fish, but as a professional translator who has seen these translations a few months ago already, and having had insights from other financial translators on the subject as well, I can only say... stay away.

These are not official translations and they are rather poorly done.

That said, the Afrikaans documents on the NCR's web site aren't up to scratch either.

----------


## Eugene

Leuce - I have just read through the Afrikaans version of the NCA and picked up a couple of translation (and possible interpretation)  mistakes. Agreed that it is not an official translation - the NCA was only made available in English. I still believe that for some members it might be worth while to catch up on the Act (read with the official English text) in their mother language. As for the documents on the NCR's website ..... eish...... no comment. At least they have corrected about 17 spelling mistakes after numerous e-mails.

----------


## leuce

> Agreed that it is not an official translation - the NCA was only made available in English.


I don't understand why there is no official translation.  The new law forces financial institutions not only to rewrite much of their documentation, but to have it translated into several languages -- and Afrikaans is often one of them.  Now you have ten translators translating for ten financial institutions churning out ten different sets of terminology.

----------


## Eugene

I totally agree. Not to long ago all Acts passed by Parliament was in two official languages (Afrikaans and English), but only one was signed by the President. The unsigned copy was an official translation. Nowadays you have every Tom Dick and Harry professing to be a translator for the government (usually on a tender basis) and you should see the translation work that they produce: horrific! Problem is that it is so easy to misinterpret (and translate the misinterpretation) the work that the translation often contradicts the original text.

----------


## leuce

> Nowadays you have every Tom Dick and Harry professing to be a translator for the government (usually on a tender basis) and you should see the translation work that they produce: horrific!


I didn't know there were so many translators... I had the impression the translations were done mostly by janitors and tea ladies who happen to speak the language.

----------


## Dave A

This translation issue is no small problem.

Amongst other things, I was involved with the launch of a new training program this past week for the pest control/management industry. The question was asked if the material would be available in all the official languages. If government cannot trouble itself to provide official translations, what chance does the private sector have.

Or perhaps that point should be: How can government expect the private sector to cater for all languages when government themselves will not.

----------


## Eugene

Two South African translators on a ship are talking.
"Can you swim?" asks one.
"No" says the other, "but I can shout for help in all eleven languages."  :Big Grin:

----------

